# Just another prison story



## drunken marauder (Jan 15, 2010)

So I am in a writing mood and I hope this keeps some intrests or something....

So it was prolly a few degrees above zero With over 3 or 4 feet of snow on the ground.. I was standing in front of A unit dope sick and waiting on a package with my boy Buzz. Shiver and sweating at the same time this dude was taking for ever.. Ojibaway had just opened and the prison was in the upper pennisula of MI about 5 miles from wisconsin.. We were getting heroin and weed threw the mail by sending out handmade jewelry boxes and they would be shipped back return to sender. They really had no clue what was going on most of the gaurds were imbred and just dumb but nosey none the less.. Finally the package is coming out of A unit.. wow finally all I want to do is pick it up and go do a fat shot. Home boy comes up gives me the package we kinda talk for a minute trying not to make it to obviouse and what do you know. A fukken C/O with less than 30 days on the job walks up and says shake down guys...I swear it all came out of me the color of my face my life my fluids everything. I was standing in the middle of a cold nasty prison. Dope sick 20 years old just starting out a 4 years stretch and I was holding on to almost 4 grams of heroin... Just as the screw was about to ask for our id cards Buzz hits the ground violently and starts thrashing around./.. I start yelling he needs his medicine he needs his medicine and start to run for my housing unit as fast as I can... HAHAHHAHA Sometimes people are really dumb and sometimes you get really lucky.. That night I just got really high and buzz went to the hospital for having a seziure.......I did get caught later on and spent close to a year in the hole fighting the case...


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont know how I would deal after a year in the hole(chances are by that time i really would be psychotic)

I loved the contraband feeling when I was in prison. We smoked cigarettes out of the vents and I even felt like a bad ass when I had a bobby pin in my hair. Good times with contraband.


----------



## slimJack (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow. good thinkin on ur boy buzz end.


----------

